# Green Poo???



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

My little boy is 5 weeks old and is breastfed.  Up until the last couple of days he has been opening his bowels frequently - 10 dirty nappies a day, his poo has been the normal yellow colour.  However the last 2/3 days his poo has become a very dark green, the only way I can describe it is that it looks like mashed up/liquidised broccoli.  Im a bit worried about this as it obviously isnt normal.  Is he unwell?  Could it be something ive eaten?  I cant think of anything different I might have eaten.

Thanks
Anna


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Anna,

Sorry you haven't had a reply to your post; I have only just taken over this board and will do my best to answer the posts that are here waiting for me!  You may already have an answer to your question, do let me know how things are.

Breastfed babies will poo more than bottle fed babies and 10 a day sounds quite normal.  It may be that you've eaten something that's caused this or it is a medication that you are taking.  However, green poos can be a sign that babies are not feeding properly and only getting the milk that comes through as soon as he latches on.  The calorie rich hindmilk comes in some time into the feed (sorry, not sure how long) - is he putting on weight?  You should discuss this with your HV and make sure there's nothing in your diet/ medications causing this and that your wee boy is latching on and feeding well.

Good luck, Car


----------

